# My hats off to TBN



## jogri17 (Dec 13, 2007)

Well as much as it pains me to admit it TBN's youth network JCTV (yes, I realize the corny sounding name) actually has a link to a store where one can buy clothes that witness (you know because that preaching the Word of God thing is so like totally out dated) and I have to say most of the products were not bad. 

This one is a girl's shirt that I thought "I wish they had that when I was 15" (i'm a old 20 now).
Doctrine > Desires > Girls Christian Shirts @ C28

All of the clothes were modest and non-revealing and no heresy on them. For a TBN affiliated thing, I think they deserve my congrats.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 13, 2007)

I find it ironic that TBN is selling shirts spouting the importance of doctrine!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 13, 2007)

Must've slipped past quality control.


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 13, 2007)

What's ironic is the shirt says "doctrine" and the description of the shirt talks about it's what in your heart that matters.

I think they used the shirt doctrine, because it makes them sound smart. To give them credit they started out with the shirt reading Heresy instead, but it just didn't sell as well...


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 13, 2007)

The artwork is cheesy. 

Aren't images of angels forbidden by the second commandment?


----------



## Coram Deo (Dec 13, 2007)

In Addition to what everyone else posted above, I do not think they can be considered modest.. They were tight and form fitting clingy. Thin material and a low neck line a least on the doctrine shirt....


----------



## thekingsknight (Dec 13, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Must've slipped past quality control.


----------



## raekwon (Dec 13, 2007)

Man . . . as well-intentioned as some of the wearers might be, I pretty much can't stand "Witness Wear" and other things of its ilk. I'm reminded of some lyrics by Derek Webb . . .



> they'll know us by the t-shirts that we wear
> they'll know us by the way we point and stare
> at anyone whose sin looks worse than ours
> who cannot hide the scars of this curse that we all bear
> ...



(Although, I must admit... the design of those shirts are by far the best I've ever seen on "Christian" clothing. That doesn't mean it's "good design", but still . . . vastly surpasses anything I've seen at Lifeway. They must've hired some recent art school dropouts.)


----------



## CDM (Dec 13, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> The artwork is cheesy.
> 
> Aren't images of angels forbidden by the second commandment?





An overpriced $50 shirt that accentuates the form and physical features of a woman's body, yep, sound's like TBN and the other hucksters to me.


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, I didn't notice the price! That is expensive.

The next t-shirt I'm going to make will be the text of WLC Q&A 70. However, I most likely won't have it printed for another 6 months or so, b/c I have other things on my plate before I get to that.


----------



## caddy (Dec 13, 2007)

houseparent said:


> I find it ironic that TBN is selling shirts spouting the importance of doctrine!


 
...and @ 39 doctrinally_correct_smakaroos to boot! 

I'm sure Batman's Robin has a saying for this: ___________________________________ !


----------



## caddy (Dec 13, 2007)

raekwon said:


> Man . . . as well-intentioned as some of the wearers might be, I pretty much can't stand "Witness Wear" and other things of its ilk. I'm reminded of some lyrics by Derek Webb . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good Lyrics there... Haven't heard the song


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 13, 2007)

mangum said:


> tcalbrecht said:
> 
> 
> > The artwork is cheesy.
> ...





Angels forbidden in art work? When did this happen?


----------



## etexas (Dec 13, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> The artwork is cheesy.
> 
> Aren't images of angels forbidden by the second commandment?


....I was gonna get the Angel Shirt, my Wife stopped me


----------



## Josiah (Dec 13, 2007)

I looked through all of the mens clothing on this particular site and found nothing i liked. $59.00 (plus shipping) for a thermal lined hooded sweatshirt? I could go to the Salvation Army and buy a car load of better deals than that with $59.00! Btw did anyone see how skinny you would have to be to wear their mens jeans !? Ive worn skinny (mens) jeans before but this is ridiculous! 

Never pay full price for something you can get for less somewhere else.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 13, 2007)

Anyone ever heard the song by Atomic Opera, "Jesus Junk"? It deals with all this sorta stuff "witness wear" and all the little trinkets one can find in a Zondervan Family Bookstore. The song doesn't present a very high opinion of it either.


----------



## SRoper (Dec 13, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> mangum said:
> 
> 
> > tcalbrecht said:
> ...



Scratching my head on that one as well.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 13, 2007)

I actually saw a Christian T-shirt I liked, once. It said across the front, "It's Not About Me." I've forgotten what it said on the back.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 14, 2007)

I've heard of jeans for young girls (teens mostly) with Matthew 5:28 printed across the buttocks (similar to their secular equivalents which have things like 'angel' or something of the sort printed).

Classic catch 22.


----------



## raekwon (Dec 14, 2007)

SRoper said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > mangum said:
> ...



I'm wondering where anyone even sees an angel on that shirt. Looks like a pair of wings attached to some shoes to me.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2007)

A few years ago believe it or not they gave away copies of the Heidelberg Catechism one month as a "love gift" in return for donating.


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> A few years ago believe it or not they gave away copies of the Heidelberg Catechism one month as a "love gift" in return for donating.


I don't know why....but that is the funniest thing I have heard all day! It is so Theatre of the Absurd!


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 14, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> A few years ago believe it or not they gave away copies of the Heidelberg Catechism one month as a "love gift" in return for donating.



Tell me that you are kidding. Huh???


----------



## historyb (Dec 15, 2007)

nope, I had one of em once.  Got it for a penny


----------



## Quickened (Dec 20, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> A few years ago believe it or not they gave away copies of the Heidelberg Catechism one month as a "love gift" in return for donating.



Not sure why that made me laugh but it did!

"This months love gift is a quality 1689 Confession leather bound and diamond studded. With an intro by carman. Yours now for a love gift of only $600"


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Dec 21, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Must've slipped past quality control.




_*WHAT QUALITY CONTROL?!?!?!*_


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 23, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Must've slipped past quality control.


----------

